# Help needed to analyse SA and AMH results please



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Good evening!
Let me introduce myself. I'm 41 and DH is 41. We have no children. To date we have undergone 2 IVF/ICSI cycles: the first was NHS funded in Aug 2010 which resulted in a BFN (chemical pregnancy); the second was self funded in Mar 2011 which resulted in a BFN.
We're looking forward    to starting our 3rd ICSI cycle early in 2012. We received the following results from our fertility clinic today:
*AMH: 7.79:low; SA: 18 million, 22% motility; 95% morphology; velocity 3/4.*Can any of you please help me analyse these results? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Justone

How are you hun?

My amh is  9.7 we werent given hubbys results, Dr Heasley just said it was normal and looking good.. Maybe i should have asked the rest..

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Justone, not really sure about the results huni. I didnt get DHs recent results, back in Feb 2010 he had < 20% motility and > 80% abnormality so they said ICSI was the only thing that would work for us. My AMH is 35.5, i am nearly 34. Prof said that was high and that is why i am likely to overstimulate. There is a lot to get your head round.

Emma xx


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi *MissE and Jilly*. Hope you're both well. Thanks for taking the time to reply to my message. I'm so baffled    by all these figures. i wish I was medically trained and could ananlyse them for myself. I have been trying to find out info here on FF about them but have seen that everyone is so different it is looking for a needle in the proverbial haystack. Thanks again anyway...


----------

